# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Поддержка процессорами разъёмов FCPGA988 и rPGA989

## PORSHEvchik

Здравствуйте. Имеется процессор Intel 1000M, на ark.intel.com указана поддержка разъёма FCPGA988, стоит данное изделие на Packard Bell Easy Note TE, ещё не вскрывал и не сверялся с надписью на самом разъёме. 
Так же имеется i3-2330M из ноута Samsung, материнку залили, валяется донором. На ark.intel.com указывается поддержка разъёма FCBGA1023 и PPGA988, а на самом разъёме на материнке написано rPGA989. Так вот вопрос, подойдёт ли i3-2330M вместо 1000M? Толкового описания, пояснений, нюансов этого несусветного количества сокетов, которые одинаковы но по-разному подписаны, НЕТ. Во всяком случае я так нифига и не понял. Прошу подсказать и пояснить, смогу я поставить вместо 1000M, чуть более быстрый i3-2330M?

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Или в этой замене нет смысла из-за того что i3-2330M выпускается с 11го года, а 1000М с 13го? Характеристики у i3 вроде лучше, но не понимаю полностью плюсов и минусов между ними.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

